# noushka05 and Frolicking Ferrets are needed!



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

I would like some information regarding ferrets and I know that fellow members @noushka05 and @Frolicking Ferrets are proud owners of these fine creatures.
I would be interested in getting some ferrets. What are the requirements? Are they easy to care for? What about habitat installation and ownership costs? And most important of all, are they fun and fulfilling pets to own?


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

They are very fun and fulfilling animals! 
*Requirements* - Large multilevel cage if you want them indoors or outdoor hutch with ferret proofed run so they can't escape.
- water and food bowls, water bottle two as some ferrets will only drink out of a water bottle and not a bowl, it's best to offer both though.
- Ferret proofed rooms in the house to stop them from getting into dangerous situations. Or a harness and lead to take them for a walk if you don't let them play in the house or garden which would also need ferret proofing.
- strong and sturdy cat carrier, reason being, they're escape artists and can get out of most carriers, I use ferreting boxes as some of mine have learned how to undo the cat carriers.
- Free time, at least 2-3 hours a day so you can spend time with them.
- Make a vet bill savings account because ferret vet bills can become very high if any serious illness or injury gets them.
- Treats, obvious reasons there, same as you would with a dog. Though be careful of which ones you get, a lot are poisonous or not suitable for a ferret's digestive system.
- A decent kibble if you're not feeding raw and or whole prey, I reccomend CSJ ferret kibble, most not overly expensive and is of higher quality but very hard to find, very few places do it.
- ferret enrichment, toys and hammocks etc to keep them entertained when you're not there playing with them.

They're pretty easy to care for though nail clipping can be difficult to do if you've not done it before, the technique is to distract the ferret with a lickable treat like salmon oil, cod liver oil, malt paste etc, coconut oil works wonders and lasts a very long time for that. Once the ferret is distracted by the treat which you put on their belly, you can get clipping away, just be careful not to cut the quick cause it'll hurt them and bleed for awhile.

Costs, that depends on what you're feeding them, what housing you've used for them, vet bills, and where you get the ferret from. Where to get them from is usually a big question someone will ask, rescue, breeder or pet store?
Usually pet stores won't sell ferrets with a few exceptions in London, so a breeder or rescue is your best bet to get a healthy ferret from.
Rescue ferret usually cost more overall becaus they come neutered and vaccinated (though they don't need vaccinating unless you live in an area where canine distemper lurks about and even then, the vaccine can have negative affects in the ferret.) Also rescue ferrets usually come in pairs or trios, sometimes you,l get a singleton but that's because it won't get along with other ferrets.
Ferrets from breeders usually cost less but can cost more if you go for angora ferret which I don't reccomend, they have more health issues and generally live shorter lives. Things that affect the cost of ferrets from breeders - colour of the ferret, gender, age, temperament and weather it has a pedigree or not. The ferrets I breed have pedigrees but no angora in their genes and they're from healthy working lines.

Feel free to ask anymore questions if you have any?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aw they are fantastic little critters @FeelTheBern  I can hardly put into words how great they are. @Frolicking Ferrets is the expert, I've only been a proud ferret owner since April. But my experience of them is that they are quiet, funny, playful, mischievous, sociable & a bit smelly (I don't even notice the smell anymore - I think it must have disappeared :Hilarious) They love interacting with each other & with us. Like @Frolicking Ferrets ferrets, mine live outside, but @Babyshoes & a few other on here keep theirs indoors. My first ferret, Loki, was a stray I found wandering across a road, the 2nd was free to a good home. Both of them young adults. They play bite, but never hurt. Then we got two kits! OMG, when they nipped it flippin hurt lol But they've grown out of it now & they are fabulous. Cub the male kit is huge now, much bigger than Jango the adult hob, & he is so cuddly, he lays on his back & licks my arm while I nurse him All four of them are brilliant, they really have enhanced our lives FTB


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Here are a few pics of my set up if you're thinking of keeping ferrets outside.

I keep my ferrets in a large shed, with two indoor enclosure & an outdoor one attached to the shed. This is the smallest indoor one, it has 3 levels - note litter tray 




























And this is what ferrets like Jango enjoy - perching on shoulders (excuse the unkempt hair lol)


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

When we started looking at ferrets, the best source of information to start with was the rescue - we went round to meet some ferrets (I'd never even seen one before - they're illegal where I grew up) and immediately fell in love! We then went home to set up a cage & ferret proof as advised, & the rescue lady came round to check & brought the fuzzies for a visit. She gave us some ideas to improve the set up, & when those were done we collected our fuzz. 

Definitely go for young adults to start with, as kits can be a real handful, even if you're experienced with ferrets! Adults are still very playful, even when they get older & slow down a bit. Always get a group of 2 or more, as they help to entertain each other, and do bond quite closely. I've watched them mourn when one passes away. It's really no more work to look after 4 or 5 than 2, just a bit more poo in the box really, and of course more food & vets bills. 

I also want to repeat the escape artist warnings! The tiny gaps they can squeeze through are amazing... They also like to climb but are not as good as cats, especially their balance. Small things on shelves WILL be knocked off & stashed where you can't find them. 

Regarding indoor ferrets, the smell can be harder to keep on top of, so here's my advice:

Firstly, they need to be neutered, as entire males stink, and you don't want a female in season - they won't come out of season without mating or a jab & can get very sick or die from it. 

Second, you need to scoop the litter box twice a day. Mine have 2 playtimes. When I was getting up early for work, the morning play might only have been 20-30 mins, but I scooped & topped up water & food, then did a proper play in the evening.

Third, change their blankets frequently rather than bathing the ferrets. If I'm starting to notice a smell it's usually because I've been forgetful & not changed blankets recently. Bathing is not really necessary most of the time & makes their skin produce more oils, which is what smells. The oils rub off onto the blankets, which is why changing them often is the best option.

Lastly, watch out for poos in corners under or behind furniture that you can't see or access easily. If it happens, scrub with a biological cleaner, then put blankets & food (a few pieces of of kibble is enough) in the space - if you can find a way to anchor the blanket so they can't move it, even better. Ideally put blankets down before you bring home the fuzzies in any hard to reach corners, and newspaper in the rest of the corners! Also reassess what you see as a corner, it's not just the 4 points where the walls meet... They generally won't poo in areas they see as a bed. 

The main issue to be concerned about with indoor ferrets rather than outdoor ones is a possible increased chance of adrenal disease, which is compounded by early neutering. There is now an expensive but very effective treatment in the form of the implant. It's not a cure, but can stall the disease for several years, by which time it's likely some other illness well be of more concern...

They really are lovely pets! If you let us know what area of the country you're in, we may know of a rescue nearby that could help you find the right match.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

noushka05 said:


> Here are a few pics of my set up if you're thinking of keeping ferrets outside.
> 
> I keep my ferrets in a large shed, with two indoor enclosure & an outdoor one attached to the shed. This is the smallest indoor one, it has 3 levels - note litter tray
> 
> ...


Your outdoor setup looks good, but I don't know whether I would be able to keep ferrets outside considering my location. What temperature range is suitable for outdoor-dwelling ferrets?


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Ferrets are more comfortable in cooler temperatures, prehaps I should have mentioned that before.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Frolicking Ferrets said:


> Ferrets are more comfortable in cooler temperatures, prehaps I should have mentioned that before.


It rarely gets above 15°C here, even in the warmer months. In the cooler months the temperature lingers around 5°C, sometimes slightly warmer and sometimes slightly cooler. Would ferrets cope in these conditions?


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

They'd like that temperature


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Frolicking Ferrets said:


> They'd like that temperature


That's great! I've also had a look at your YouTube channel. You have some very useful stuff on there!


----------

